# verringern und löschen



## franzi123 (7. Nov 2010)

hallo,

ich probiere gerade einen eintrag zu zu verringern und entfernen und komme leider nicht weiter!!!
HILFE!!


```
function minusArt(artikel){
	    var weniger = true;
	    for(var i = 0; i < korb.length;i++){
	      if(korb[i][0] == artikel){
	        korb[i][0] --;
	        weniger = false;
	      } 

	    }
	    
	    if(weniger == true){
	      korb.splice( Array(artikel,1) );
	    }
	  }
```

danke


----------



## XHelp (7. Nov 2010)

Und was macht es bis jetzt? Was soll es noch machen?
P.S. Java bzw. Code-Tags wären nicht verkehrt.


----------



## franzi123 (7. Nov 2010)

beim ersten aufruf:
NaN
und beim zweiten aufruf:
weg


----------



## franzi123 (7. Nov 2010)

es soll den eintrag verringern - desweg -- statt ++
und dann entfernen wenn anzahl 1!!!
vll hab ich den falschen ansatz!


----------



## XHelp (7. Nov 2010)

Die verwendung von splice sieht etwas komisch aus.
Kannst ja entweder KSKB reinstellen, oder selber debugen, ab welcher Stelle was passiert...


----------

